# [Request] Bubbles live wallpaper (ICS)



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Is there any way we would be able to extract the bubbles live wallpaper from the ICS zip files we've been getting from JT's builds and put it on a gingerbread rom? I've tried taking the .apk and moving it to system/ but it didn't recognize it.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

The one in the market is essentially the same as far as I can tell. I'm not sure what would be necessary to get the exact apk from ICS working on a gingerbread rom, but I don't think that one in the market is any different so I'd just recommend that. Search for "phase beam live wallpaper".


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

Tried fixing the permissions in root explorer?


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, OP, put it in /system/app and change the permissions to 755 (if you use adb you know how to do that) or in root explorer long press the apk, hit permissions, and set it to rw-r--r-- then reboot and it should show up.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Ah, didn't even think about changing permissions! Haha thanks guys


----------

